# How to debadge/shave off logos...



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

How would I go about debadging/shaving off the "Nissan", "Sentra", and "XE" tags off the trunk lid? Do I need a special tool? If so, where can I purchase this tool? Would a performance shop be able to do it?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Just grab an edge and pull. You will have adhesive on the paint yet. Use trim adhesive remover to remove the adhesive. You can get it at any body shop supply. It takes a little work but will come off nice. They also have plastic razor blades that are supposed to work but I haven't had much luck with them.When pulling the decals off make sure the paint doesn't come off with the decal. I have seen this rarely but can happen.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I'm glad you asked because I want to do the same also. Did you do it Borngearhead? Just take some elbow grease to get the adhesive off...I can do that!


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback BORNGEARHEAD... From a scale of 1-10; 10 being very difficult, how difficult do you think it is to remove the tags? Would I use the same procedure for all the tags?


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Taking all the badges off wont be hard, but they will leave an outline of the letters, and its not the adhesive.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Fast91SER said:


> *Taking all the badges off wont be hard, but they will leave an outline of the letters, and its not the adhesive. *


yeah if its a 94 like in your signature then it will be discolored from the sun.... maybe some rubbing compound might help, dunno. Depends on how much the car was garaged in the last 8 years.

I usually do this when the car is fairly new... Heat the badge with a blow dryer and it pulls off like butter... then wax the area real well...


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

it will leave an outline of the letters, but it wont really be noticeable unless you get up close and look. i did it on mine. and on the 1-10 scale, 1 being easy, 10 being hard, it ranks a 1. took me about 5 minutes total.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

As for debadging logos and letters, try using a hair dryer and a bit of dental floss. That's what a friend of mine did with his Spec-V, it worked great.

For cleaning around where the badge and letters where I'd suggest using Meguiar's paint cleaner/clear coat body scrub and either product line of their polish around the badge/letter area to add oils back to the paint to blend the sun faded section. Although, it's a good idea to clean the paint on the entire car, polish and then wax it. If the car has already been waxed wash it with dish liquid, since it is alkaline, and it will remove wax and grease.
Note: Washing with dish liquid will remove oils from the paint as well, this is why you need to use polish afterward. It is not recommended to wash the car in dish liquid often, only if you are removing wax to begin the 3 step cleaing process (paint cleaner - polish - wax) again. This should be done at least twice a year and waxed every 4-8 weeks.

Hope this helps,
Greg


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I did this to mine - I just used a blow dryer to heat up the glue and my library card to pick off the badges. I also removed the Nissan hamburger from the back - it's a little harder to remove since they used foam tape to stick it on, but enough elbow grease and it'll come right off.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Yeah, I did some more research and found out that using a hairdryer and dental floss would work well. And according to ihateloops, it's a very easy job using the hairdryer and dental floss (By-the-way, thanks for the feedback ihateloops). Oh... and thanks to everyone who's contributed with feedback so far on this issue. More feedback wouldn't hurt though . Thanks again.


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Now I can take off the badges, but what can I do about the sticker that the dealership put on the car, it is kinda sun baked and I can't really peel it off.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

> ...but what can I do about the sticker that the dealership put on the car...


A nice strong thumb nail and high tolerance for pain. 
Perhaps a soaking of windex or rubbing alcohol. I'm sure there's some type of paste you could apply that would soften the sticker. Perhaps the hair dryer method. If you car needs to be painted, try sanding or a heat gun.

Greg


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey.. how did you get the H4 bulbs in there? and isnt the wiring different esp. in the headlight housing? lemme know im interested.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

i didnt use a hairdryer and floss. i just walked around to my trunk, peeled off the letters, and then pulled off the nissan symbol, then i scrubbed it for a little bit. i cant remember what i scrubbed with....maybe bug and tar remover.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

If the glue is stubborn about coming off, buy a can of Dirtex, it's an aerosol glass cleaner. Spray it on the glue and it'll dissolve it enough that you can wipe it off with a paper towel.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

*hamburger*

... the nissan badge.. u debadged.. didnt it hav 2 holes.? or not? because i saw this 200sx 95 and he put a GT-R and it got jackked.. and then i saw 2 holes where the enlblem goes.. or is that beacause its a whole diff car and year type?...


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Like you said, it's because it's a whole different car. The Sentra from 91-02 emblems are just glued/ taped on from what I hear. I know the Spec-V is glued. I guess it depends when and where your car was made. Mexico, US and Canada didn't have all exact stylings and there were a few design changes from year to year.

Greg


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

oh i c, but i had my S.E.N.T.R.A. ".E." taken off becase the forst 3 letters of sentra was falling of when i was washing my car.... but all it has it tha nissan badge.. i cant decide to leev it or stripp it?... what do u think ? would it look cleaner wit it's shaved appearance..?


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I personally like the Nissan croamed logo. It's one of the best looking car logos IMO. It's sleek, stylish and looks expensive. If you have someone behind you and your car has power, let them know it's a Nissan.  I find many cars looks similar to the B13, if that is what you have, like the older Toyota Corolla, Dodge Colt I think and a few other cars share a similar back end but Toyota basically copied the Sentra B13 design.

Personally I'd keep it. If you do remove it, what else is there to look at besides the license plate and unattractive bumper unless of course you have a nice exhaust to show off.

Greg


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

All shaved:


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Sorry for double post, server was acting up last nite.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

All shaved:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

All shaved:


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I debadged because mine were falling off as well. For awhile I had the X from my XE in place of the N so it said SEXTRA. Then it got old so I took the rest off.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

The joy of owing a base model Sentra, you have no model markings, ie: E, XE, GXE, SE, SE-R to remove cause there isn't any. I still have the SENTRA letters though and the Nissan logo.

Greg


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I took off the SENTRA and the Limited edition stickers. They got a little gay looking after a while... parts of the sentra started to come off then the limited edition sticker started peeling. For a while my car said: SE - R (took a part of the T to make the -). Those were the days I wished I had an SE-R.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

somebody once told me to use goo gone. they said it should work with no probs.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

*Goo Be Gone!*

I used that and it did wonders! Turned the sticky stuff into sand like stuff.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Would WD-40 work on the sticky stuff that comes off the stickers?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

WD-40 would probably cut the glue a little, so would cooking oil. I always tell people to buy a can of Dirtex aerosol glass cleaner, it will dissolve the glue and won't leave any residue, plus it is the best glass cleaner I've ever used. I've also been told by window tinting guys that it is about the only thing that will take window tint adhesive off after they've pulled old tint off. (At work where we use it to clean glass when nothing else will get it clean) It's not cheap, about $3 a can but It's good stuff, and it won't hurt your paint because it has no solvents or petroleum distillates in it. I think it's the amonia that makes it clean so well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

importcartuner said:


> *Would WD-40 work on the sticky stuff that comes off the stickers? *


 I dont think so b/c its oil based isnt it? That just might smear into a big mess. Or at least thats what I think would happen.


----------

